# My problem with imports...



## Coastal Bettas (Jun 9, 2012)

**Another member suggested I post here as well so if this looks familiar that is the reason.**

Hello all,

I've just joined the forum and am in some need of advice. My question mainly pertains to the care of "import bettas" and my bad luck when it comes to owning them. 

Last summer I got into breeding and had a sucessful spawn from one import pair and a pair from a US breeder. After those two spawns I had a change in my schedule and was too busy to keep going with the breeding, however I now have a good chunk of free time once again and was eager to get some pairs to breed. I bought two Red DT pairs from Kit of Aquastar 71 who has amazing fish, but after recieving them from the transhipper, setting up thier new containers (I use plastic soda bottles) and prepping treated water for said containers, I woke up to find EVERY betta dead I had just bought.

I am aware of how to acclimate imports to the water, slowly adding the new water to the bag every hour and if they seem ok then finally adding them to their new home once the bag is filled to the top. There were no signs my water caused them distress, and my imports from a year ago had no problem with my water. I actually never used to treat my water (I am using NovAqua plus) because we get our water from a well and it has no chlorine or other nasty things and good reading, like a pH of 7 I believe. I raised the two spawns on the untreated water as well so I think if fry were ok with the water I don't understand why these imports drop like flies in it??

All the fish that are from a US breeder or I bred myself are absolutely fine with the water I have, treated or untreated it doesn't seem to make a difference. I was actually thinking of not using the NovAqua any longer because it makes everything slimy and gross with residue on tanks/containers. 

I guess my main question is what is the deal with imports? Are they just so fragile you have to be a seasoned expert to get them to survive once they arrive at your home? I'm honestly just baffled because as I said before I never had any problems with the other import pair dying off in one night. This is very discouraging because with the two pairs and transhipper fees I spent close to $175 which is down the drain because the bettas weren't DOA so there is no reimbursement. 

The only thing I can think of is the plastic tub I treat water in needs to be cleaned more? I use boiling water to get any bacteria out because I'm wary of bleach. The only other change I have made is using the plastic soda bottles instead of the tiny glass Mason jars.

Any tips advice/or similar problems people have come across would be a great help. Thank you!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome . I'm not 100% sure but I think you're not the first to have Kit's bettas die soon after arrival. With that said I know many people have had his fish do fine. I have imported many fish and I have to say I also prefer US bred fish. The imports dont seem to live as long and I have yet to get a pair to spawn for me. I have one import, a steel HMPK male. He's doing well but I just lost his sister to a tumor, the second import I've had develop one. I have a DT import coming next week from bettaakapes, my first time getting a fish from them. I don't know if it's just coincidence or there is something to be said for the quality of imports.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Don't the transhippers change out their water when they get them before they come to us?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have not had any problems importing fish so far....

Jeff.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> Don't the transhippers change out their water when they get them before they come to us?


I'd like to know this too.

I'm really sorry for your loss too Coastal. It's one of the main reasons I have been scared to import fish. 

I have not seen anyone talking about imports having a higher risk of tumors and a shorter life span though. It is something I am going to look up though. Thank you btw, I manage to learn something new every day.


----------



## Coastal Bettas (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. The bettas I recieved I'm almost positive the water wasn't changed, I think they were just either put into new bags or moved into the new shipping box because Kit's fish had pieces of Indian Almond leaf in the water and one female I forgot to mention in the original post was from a different breeder and her water was a different color and had no pieces of Indian almond leaf. 

I've decided to just try a pair from a US breeder for now until I can figure out what the heck is going on. The only way I'll ever be able to truley find out the best way to condition the water for imports is to test it out on imports, which unfortunatley is quite expensive. 

Jeff - How do you usually care for your imports from unboxing to wherever they go from there? I'm interested to see how different owners care for thier imports 

Twilight Storm - Glad this had some information for you. I'll be sure to update this post when I can find out the cause of my problems. Like I said I had imports a year ago that arrived and are still alive today so I have no idea why these new guys dropped like flies...


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Coastal Bettas said:


> Jeff - How do you usually care for your imports from unboxing to wherever they go from there? I'm interested to see how different owners care for thier imports
> 
> ...


I open the box, then put the bag into the tank / jar where they are going to reside. After an hour or two, I open the bag and pour the Betta into the new home...

Jeff.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I forgot to add that the issues I've had will not stop me from importing. If I see a fish I really want I'm going to get it, import or not.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Linda Olson does not change their water unless they are being held for 1 week or more. The Thai bag them specifically to be in the bags during the entire process. I prefer it that way.


----------



## Coastal Bettas (Jun 9, 2012)

MrVampire - I used Julie Tran this time. But I have used Linda in the past and she is great to work with, great communication as well.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Linda Olson does not change their water unless they are being held for 1 week or more. The Thai bag them specifically to be in the bags during the entire process. I prefer it that way.


I had Linda Olson change the water (that was not being held 1 week) because she said it looked bad.

Jeff.


----------



## DazedBetta (Jun 27, 2011)

I have yet to import a Betta but I have been searching for one this past week. What are ur options on best breeders? Talking health of fish on arrival. Or is it just a risk no matter who u buy from?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

DazedBetta said:


> I have yet to import a Betta but I have been searching for one this past week. What are ur options on best breeders? Talking health of fish on arrival. Or is it just a risk no matter who u buy from?


Well, life is a fragile thing for Betta's as well as people.

I had one USA shipped Betta develop a tumor and I had to put it down, but that had nothing to do with shipping. So far all fish I had shipped to me survived, some arrived pretty cold in the spring..., and I don't overly worry when I acclimate them. I just put the bag into the spot where they are going, and after half an hour, dump him/her in.

Jeff.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with Jeff...but then again, I've never bought a betta from out of the states!


----------



## DazedBetta (Jun 27, 2011)

Guess when I get mine ill just have to keep an extra close eye on her.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Jeff,

Do I understand correctly that you do not acclimate, other than temperature matching?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Do I understand correctly that you do not acclimate, other than temperature matching?


Yes, that is true... My Betta's must be pretty hardy. Anyways when I do a water change, the PH after IAL has been in there is about 6, and the fresh water is about 7.5. I tend to not baby my Betta's as much as others...

Not much difference than getting struck with a good hard rain in the wild...

Jeff.


----------

